# You guys HAVE to see this!



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

This is hilarious! Those of you who go to the trouble of using natural cleaning products will LOVE this :hysterical:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ONVUdYjDwM[/ame]


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2010)

Use the loofah...


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

Hilarious! that is soo funny, loofah, loofah..


----------



## junie (Jun 25, 2007)

Well, that's a little creepy. 









I think I'll go throw out my Scrubbing Bubbles now...


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

It wasn't just the bubbles watching!! :nana:


----------



## maidservant (Dec 10, 2007)

Creepy! But great sense of humor from Method brand soaps and cleaners.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice legs!!!


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

Way too funny!!!


----------



## Zipporah (Jul 30, 2006)

This is just a bit creepy,but then I turn around dd bubble bath bottle because it's has a doll head for a top with these blue eyes that seem to watch me.:ashamed:


----------

